# Smoking while driving. Anybody ever do it?



## tn_bbq (Oct 6, 2009)

Anybody ever had their smoker full of meat and heat while driving down the highway? 

I know about all the tips on pre-coooking and keeping warm in an insulated box and such, but I was sorta considering throwing my BWS Party in the truck (load it while cool rather than try to load/move a hot smoker) and let if continue to cook as I drive. 

I'm especially wondering about the ribs. I need to leave my house by 7AM to attend an 8AM meeting about 50 miles away, and they asked if I could have BBQ ready for a 12 noon lunch. I don't feel like putting ribs on at 2AM, but could manage a 6AM start time. 

Anybody want to chime in on this?


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do, you're gonna make that poor sap behind you REAL hungry!!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm thinking that you'll have draft problems.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember a friend bringing his large smoker back from a whole pig roast.  The coals in the smoker were still burning...he set brush fires for fifty miles along the highway before the state patrol caught up to him and had him pull off the highway.  I would not recomend it.

Scott


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 6, 2009)

HA!!!!  Wow - I'm getting great visuals on that story...

What Dutch said - draft would kill you.

The moving trailer would create so much draft, that if you did this, you would first of all have temps moving up faster than your spedometer, and secondly the extreme draft would also very likely pull ash through the entire smoker.


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't attempt it. Both reasons given would give me hesitation.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't try that for many reasons just a couple you have read here. The fire one is kind of funny but really it's not funny at all.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2009)

That's exactly what I was going to say!!  Those hot coals can cause a huge problem for a LOT of folks.


----------



## bbqandfootball (Oct 6, 2009)

Now if you had a camper top for the bed of the truck...


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Backwoods and don't think the embers are an issue.  

I can see the draft issues being a bit more of a problem (although I'll figure out a way to rig my DigiQII up and close all the vents).


----------



## blue (Oct 7, 2009)

If you hit a bump hard enough you probably wouldn't have to stop and rotate the meat...


----------



## pignit (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sayin to do this..... but if you do.... please have a chase car takin video. There may be some money in it somewhere for you. You know the three famous last words. 
*Hey.... watch this!*


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 7, 2009)

Here in Texas, during the really dry summers this is a real problem.

I am an ex-Volunteer Fire Fighter and we seem to fight this problem every year, mostly it is guys leaving cook offs that thought their fire was out but once it got a good draft the fire was right back and ALL over the road.

We have literally put fires out for 20 - 30 miles just because of 1 pit.

I would not recommend any one move a pit with a fire in it, even if you are "sure" the vents are closed.....they WILL vibrate open


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 7, 2009)

Might simply just remove and extinguish the coals before hitting the road. So long as I don't open the door it ought to easily hold heat for the 1 hour drive. 









Backwoods Smokers have insulated double walls that allow smoke to travel up into your pit, but does not allow heat to escape, giving you superior heat control. The inside of your cooker will be smoking hot, the outside will be cool to the touch!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Some State will charge you with a criminal offense if you happen to start a forest fire through carelessness...  

Not a good Idea...


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 7, 2009)

I smoke meat while driving all the time, however my smoker is fired up at clock in time. My smoker is stationary at work. Then I drive around, stopping by intermittently to stoke and spritz.  Mmmm smokey


----------

